# New Goodies.....as If I Needed Them



## Tony Wells (Jan 2, 2017)

Well, I got my hands on a couple of things I inherited from recently passed family. Quite a bit more to come, mostly smaller stuff but if it is interesting, I'll be sure and post it. I know of a couple of items, but I don't have them yet. 

Here is what was brought in over the weekend.




There was also a Delta K type contractor's 10" table saw (that makes 3 ts I have, and 2 more to pick up), a older, good quality Speedaire 2 hp 240vac compressor, a 2 ton(I think, might be 1 ton) chain hoist, and a handful of other stuff. All of it runs just fine, there is just a touch of surface rust on the tables due to non use, but it rubbed right off. The drawers in the cabinet the drill press is mounted have a mortising attachment and assorted attachments and bits.  I could not find the fence for the bandsaw, so if anyone has one and would be willing to snap a pic or two it would save me some design time. Or it may turn up. Long way to go cleaning out that shop. 

When I was about 12, that drill press cut me.....I was hand-holding a smallish piece of metal, and I don't need to finish that story except to say I still have the scar. But I own the machine now at least.


----------



## jpfabricator (Jan 2, 2017)

Tony, if you keep this up, your going to need a bigger shop! Nice score!

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## Tony Wells (Jan 2, 2017)

Jake, you've seen my place......you don't already think I need a bigger shop? lol  Just a glimpse of the background should say that 

And if I told you what I am negotiating, you'd think I was nuts. Maybe I am, or I may have to look for another building. Some of this is going up for sale, as even in the reasoning of a real tool hound, 5 table saws and 2 jointers are more than reasonable. Especially in a machine shop. I don't have a woodworking shop, as much as I'd love to.


----------



## BGHansen (Jan 2, 2017)

Tony Wells said:


> Jake, you've seen my place......you don't already think I need a bigger shop? lol  Just a glimpse of the background should say that
> 
> And if I told you what I am negotiating, you'd think I was nuts. Maybe I am, or I may have to look for another building. Some of this is going up for sale, as even in the reasoning of a real tool hound, 5 table saws and 2 jointers are more than reasonable. Especially in a machine shop. I don't have a woodworking shop, as much as I'd love to.


Tony,

Must be nice having all of those table saws; leave a dado blade on one, cross cut blade on another, rip blade on another, etc.

Bruce


----------



## Tony Wells (Jan 2, 2017)

That would be true, Bruce......if I could spread them all out properly. But I have to also  make room for 2 planers, a 12 x 36 wood lathe, a couple of 10" radial arm saws, etc., plus a place to use all the hand-held tools and let's see......3 miter saws (2 10" and 1 12") and I don't know what else. I missed out on a nice shaper. My uncle didn't think I would want it so before he died he gave to a friend. Lots of cutters too.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jan 2, 2017)

And lest anyone think I am moving all this machinery myself, no.....I certainly can't. My brother is bringing it out. I can't handle moving that stuff at all. Unfortunately, it will pretty much set where he put it until I can move it. Well, the DP cabinet base is on wheels, so that I think I can roll around. I do have a lift gate on my old pickup, and that makes it easier for him. No lifting except to get it on the gate. It's good for about 1000 lbs, we know.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jan 2, 2017)

Nice get!

I don't think the rail for your band saw fence is an original Delta part.  The Delta fence uses rails that are more of a "C" shaped channel rather than a flat bar.  Delta used a similar "C" channel rail on some of the smaller table saws.  

Page 3 of the manual below shows a diagram of the fence as used on early model saws.   The design went through some changes over the years but I believe that all used that "C" style rail.  

Setting Up and Operating No 880 and No 890 14 Inch Band Saws (from the Vintage Machinery web site): 

http://www.vintagemachinery.org/pubs/1141/1712.pdf


----------



## Tony Wells (Jan 2, 2017)

Thanks Rich. I have no idea about the rail for the fence. Guess I can make one, because I doubt one would be found to buy. This particular uncle was an extremely brilliant guy when it came to making his own stuff, so it may well be he concocted this from something else, or dreamed it up on his own. I haven't found the model number on it yet, so can't say much about how old it is, except when I painted his shop when I was a kid, it was already there and already old. The tires are a bit cracked, so before I put much use on it, I'll replace them. But it runs smooth and quiet. It has carbide blade guides, so it makes me wonder about the age, or whether he retrofitted it. He was a home builder/architect and superb cabinet man. I kind of lost out on everything else in the shop. His widow wanted me and her brother (another uncle who passed away in May) to have it all, but the one son they had "forgot" that he had agreed to honor her wishes and sold the entire estate before we could really clean it out. Lots of stuff we didn't get. The stuff my later uncle got now comes to me. I definitely need more room if I plan on keeping half of it, not to mention just separating the wood from the metal. And I already wanted to add on for a hot work area. -sigh- time and money kill many wishes. I could work on this the rest of my life and not get it all set up like I wanted.............but when I retire, I'll have things to do, provided I can store this stuff. I should be able to figure something out.


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 2, 2017)

I looked through that guide and you can tell that it is old just from what it says on the cutting speeds chart:  Asbestos sheets, 125 SFM


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jan 2, 2017)

terrywerm said:


> I looked through that guide and you can tell that it is old just from what it says on the cutting speeds chart:  Asbestos sheets, 125 SFM



That manual is from 1939.   I suspect the saw is a Model 890 from about the same date but that's only a semi-educated guess.  The embosed covers I think were only used for a few years, later covers are flat.  

Truthfully the Delta fence design isn't all that great.  A decent shop made fence might be better anyway.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jan 2, 2017)

If the saw is anywhere near a 1939, and it may well be, then parts are probably going to be nonexistent. I haven't really cleaned it up or anything, but haven't spotted anything broken or missing except the fence. Of course, the fence isn't always needed, so it won't stop me from using it. It needs a new drive belt, but that's no biggie. I'm thinking I won't paint it or restore it. The decals are all in reasonable condition, so I'd prefer it in just original trim.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jan 2, 2017)

Tony Wells said:


> then parts are probably going to be nonexistent



They made a lot of them so used parts aren't that hard to find.   I believe the bearings are a relatively common size and may be worth either replacing or cleaning and lubricating before you use it much.  I have an original Delta fence for my 1970s vintage Delta 14" wood cutting bandsaw.  The fence doesn't get used much, I don't even keep the rails installed on the machine because they mostly get in the way!   I recently acquired a Delta 14" Wood/Metal saw from the early 1960s.  It needs significant work and is second in my queue.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jan 3, 2017)

Interestingly, on closer examination, I found an ink stamped date on the lower wheel of that bandsaw...... July 31,1935. I don't know of a reason my uncle would have to mark it in such a way, so I am going to assume that is in some way related to mfg date. I cannot yet find the model number , but according to the manual posted, it does have all the similarities of the model 880. 
One part I see that is technically "missing" is the blade guard for the back portion of the blade. My uncle, being the kind of guy he was, make a decent substitute out of wood. Painted to match, I didn't notice at first, but I may just leave it. I will look for a stock replacement, but not with too much effort.

On the DP, other than the serial number, all I see as possibly a model number is "DP 220". Digging through the cabinet I find an interesting alternate spindle.....it has a cup grinding wheel mounted on it. Apparently, you can swap out the spindle and along with another piece I haven't located yet, do a bit of grinding, perhaps tool grinding. It's getting interesting.


----------



## wawoodman (Jan 3, 2017)

The DP-220 was made from the 30s up into (I think) the 60s, and there are a LOT of them out there. The serial number (as well as the serial number plate shape and size) should let you date it.

Here's a link for some parts: http://www.hammerscale.com/HTML/Products/DrillPress/DP220B.html

I got mine from a lumberyard where I worked, after an employee burned it down. Unfortunately, the serial number plate was gone, so I couldn't date it, other than post-1947.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jan 3, 2017)

Delta didn't start using serial numbers until after 1941, your bandsaw probably never had one.  (My current project is a pre-serial number Delta 24" scroll saw.) 

More info on Delta serial numbers can be found in the Vintage Machinery Wiki :  http://wiki.vintagemachinery.org/DeltaSerialNumbers.ashx


----------

